# I see the fry!!



## blast808 (May 19, 2008)

i can see some fry in the rocks. whats the best way to get them out?


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

What I do (worked really good for me) is syphoned them with the usual syphon for gravel vac , you have to be careful and don't move the syphon to much thru the rock ,they are fragile, you gently syphone them and when they have a good amount of them in the big cylinder you block the other tip of the syphon ( the small hose ) with your finger , block before they go thru the little hose, this way the eggs are stuck in the cylinder and you can lift the syphon and nothing is gonna fall, so you transfer them to your fry tank and when you are ready you let out your finger slowly and they gonna fall in the fry tank , this way no fry are in contact to hose or agited water, you can repeat the process until you have enough eggs !!

hope that's help , good luck!!!


----------

